

Apple Hacked - godisdad
http://devimages.apple.com/maintenance

======
egwor
The wording seems awkward.

e.g. "In the spirit of transparency, we want to inform you of the issue. "

and "[long start of issue]...however, we have not been able to rule out the
possibility that some developers’ names, mailing addresses, and/or email
addresses may have been accessed. "

------
mathattack
I wonder what this does for their strong reputation for security. Are they now
big enough to attract attention? (Or too big to not attract attention?)

------
beshrkayali
This is probably the first time Apple gets hacked.

~~~
freehunter
Not really. Here's at least one other case, from this year:
[http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/apple-hacked-similar-
attack...](http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/apple-hacked-similar-attack-
facebook-data-breached/story?id=18539110)

